# DYT 4000 - My Quick Review



## coal_man (Sep 18, 2003)

I saw one of my neighbors out in his garage a few days ago and stopped by. He had just bought a new DYT 4000 and had it delivered earlier that day. It is a gear drive machine with a b&s motor. I don't remember any specs like hp or deck size. It seems like a real nice machine. It has a nice big gas tank, hour meter, and comfortable high back seat. He let me take it for a ride and seemed to steer and operate easy.

Anyone else have a similar machine and have any tips or hints I can pass along?

coal_man


----------

